# Aussie moving to Palamós



## tpice (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi,

I am moving to Palamós this year and wondering if anyone here lives in the area that could give me some advice on living there!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

It's a few years since I was there but I remember it as being a pleasant enough little seaside town. Quite small and we gave up on trying to find a room for the night in August and drove further south. 

It's VERY Catalán - evidenced by the dot.cat sub-domain Web de l'Ajuntament de Palamós and my ex was speaking French rather than English there I remember. 


Good Luck - you might want to get hold of Simon Harris "Going Native in Catalunya" That should give the background.


----------



## gyqn75 (Jun 24, 2008)

I don't know the area but we moved from WA to Spain last year so let me know whether you are bringing your household goods and I will give you info on the paerwork we had to do.


----------

